

The Resurgent, Post-Windows Microsoft - lettergram
http://techcrunch.com/2014/03/30/the-resurgent-post-windows-microsoft/

======
ritwikt
It's a good start but MSFT has a lot of cultural unlearning to do for it to
really become the formidable force that it was .. Years of somber have crept
into the culture - and shaking that up in going to be a challenge - good thing
though is that they are able to attract great talent.

PS: I have spent a decade working @ MSFT

